# Nilgai anatomy???



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Taking son on a youth nilgai hunt. Does anyone know any links showing nilgai anatomy like on some whitetail targets?


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

I help guide nilgai hunts an my advice is practice your running shots. They carry their organs low in the body cavity. So if you get a heart shot aim lower than you nornally would. neck or head if you can. Do not feel bad about a back or rear end shot. just anything to stop the son of a gun from running. A lung shot and they will run for miles and miles, not bleeding much because of the tight skin. Very hard to track. Good luck hope yall get a good one


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've looked and looked for the last 15 minutes and I can't find a single thing. I have a conference call in a few minutes and I'll get back on it...............


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

no big difference just shoot behind the shoulder as always or neck or anywhere you can hit em.

Charlie


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Be sure and shoot enough gun. Good luck, Uncle Dave.


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

A good easy to view scope will make a big difference. I'm sure open sites are probably not considered much but for a young person to find a running animal in a scope will prove to be his biggest challenge. Running game at 100-200 yards is hard to prepare for. I'd have him aim up near the front of the chest because he is very likely to be somewhat behind on his shot. The tendency for a young person as in shooting skeet is to not follow through with the shot therefor being behind on many rounds.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*nilgai*

like said above-vitals are low in chest. i always go just behind shoulder( easier penetration and less meat loss)-kinda what could be called the "armpit". maybe a 1/3 up from bottom of chest will keep you in ballpark. if looking head on-white spot below chin . good luck and post up when done. have fun.


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

Good luck,... it will be a trip your son or you will not forget!!!

Here is one of the first Nilgai's I shot at The Kennedy Ranch,.... it ruined deer hunting for me.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Shoal Time, I drove by that cleaning area last week and someone was skinning one out.

Here's a photo of a Kenedy Ranch Nigeli that I took on the hoof...


----------

